# The Official Muslim Anxiety Support Community



## Educated Anxiety (May 28, 2013)

Brothers and Sisters,

I am honored to announce an exciting initiave for Muslims suffering with anxiety.

As a sufferer with anxiety disorder, I have yet to find a solid support system for muslims and anxiety issues.

Therapy is expensive, culture doesnt accept and understand anxiety problems. Speakers and religious people point the finger and blame our anxiety on weak iman and faith.

Im here to change this. Join me and lets establish a solid support system for ourselves and the ummah.

It's called Educated Anxiety.

Join me and lets get better!


----------



## bhrani (Jan 3, 2014)

best of luck amir


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Shukraan jazilaan akhii. I'll check it out.


----------



## Take No More (Dec 28, 2013)

Good idea . Keep on the good work


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

Educated Anxiety said:


> Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> I am honored to announce an exciting initiave for Muslims suffering with anxiety.
> 
> ...


This is great! I am not Muslim, but have a few Muslim friends, and I can't even imagine how hard it would be coping with your loud and outspoken culture! Best of luck, sir.


----------

